# Morbark chippers



## blackwaterguide (Jan 5, 2005)

Any of you guys have an idea of what the various chippers cost whith different engine options? I'm looking at the tornado 15 inch and the 2400 tandem axle 2400.


----------



## blackwaterguide (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm always open to other ideas, options, and beliefs.....name your brand and let me know what you think. I am trying to get away from my old chuck and duck.


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 6, 2005)

I think Brett paid $34,000 for his Tornado a couple years back. As far as the 2400 goes, I believe it's $40,000 and up to somewhere around $80,000 if you get all the works (large engine and loader)

As far as brands go, I don't think you will go wrong with Morbark because those machines simply refuse to die... built like tanks.


----------



## blackwaterguide (Jan 6, 2005)

thanks treeman. I have'nt been on the site for awhile-Merry Christmas and a good new year to you guys.


----------



## fpyontek (Jan 14, 2005)

*Get other opnions about Morbark 2400*

Short version: 
I would not buy a Morbark machine again because the company does not stand behind their product.
Long version:
I have an 88 Morbark (290 ?) I bought new, still runs great, but feels like a toy after using my Brush Bandit 200+ for six years. After my Brush Bandit was stolen, (see Large Equipment Forum), I needed to find a new chipper. I thought I should try a Morbark, since my old one lasted so long they must be doing something right. I rented a model 13, aptly named, for one day. Beautiful chips, if they would just come out of the discharge chute. While searching for another chipper I saw that Morbark had developed the Hurricane version of their drum chippers to solve the clogging problem. Great, and they have a model 2400 which will take an 18" to 20" Diameter log, depending on who you listen to. I saw a lot of Morbark 2400s and other drum models. I was about to buy a used 2400 Hurricane, with low hours, seemed like a good price, 22K. Before I bought, I called my friend in CT. who, as I remembered, had bought one.
Several years ago he bought a 2400 new, (pre Hurricane). First day he brings it home the discharge chute continually clogs. He calls the dealer, their response is "need to throw something big in". Next problem is the feed wheel gets bound up with vines. He says that it is almost impossible to unbind the feed wheel with the machine off so he resorts to doing it with the feed wheel turning. I have no clue how, but it sounds dangerous. It was dangerous, he lost the part of one finger while unbinding the feed wheel one time. Final straw, several months later, is when he throws a 14" piece of hard maple into the chipper and the wedge that holds the blade in the drum pocket lets go. Morbark refused to take any responsibility for poor design. My friend says the happiest day of his life was when he sold this less than one year old chipper for parts.
Isolated event? Hardly. I decide to stick with Brush bandit. I find a 2001 model 254 at a dealer near Pittsburg,PA and go out to pick it up. While talking to the owner I related the above story about my friend in CT. and his problems with the Morbark 2400. The dealer then shows me the Morbark 2400 Hurricane that is in the back of his lot. It looked like a bomb went off inside the drum housing. The wedge that holds the blade in the drum pocket had also let go. Scary, the drum had broken off the shaft, holes everywhere.


----------

